# Difference between G. porteri & G. rosea?



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

I think I'm getting a little confused between G. porteri and G. rosea 

With all these name changes over the years and different names in different books, what is the difference?

Does the G. rosea only come in the red form?

The reason I'm asking is because I have a AF G. rosea (red), I also have G. sp. north but I have another Grammostola which I think is a G. porteri. I'm looking at breeding these and don't won't to cross breed any of my T's.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The biggest difference is the colour. G.porteri are a grey/brown colour whereas a G.rosea is very red and pink. There is believed to be around 5 colourforms which have let to be explained. 

If you put pics up i can tell you which is which


----------



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

I know what you mean Selina. The one I'm sure is a porteri is a greyish colour almost the same as my northen golds.
The confusion comes when they are still sold under their old name G. rosea. I will get a pic up when I'm not on my phone 

Can G. rosea's only be red/pink?


----------

